# tire sizing and weight question



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

what are the widest tires that can be run on the s13 & s14 chassis? by widest i mean without exceeding a 1/2" spacer. are these cars overly tail happy (i.e. would it be beneficial to run wider tires in the rear)?

how much does the s13 chassis weigh? s14?

any help is appreciated! im trying to weigh my options with building a 240 for track usage.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey, your in Memphis. i go down every year. this year i'llbe driving my S13....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

cool. what's in memphis?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

s13 is roughly 2700 lbs, depending what model you have. sorry but i couldnt help ya with the wheels though


----------



## Glenn (San Jose (May 1, 2002)

I have seen some 265's on the rear of S14's. On S13's, the widest I have seen or heard of 255's on 9" rims. I am going to be trying for 9.5" rims with 255/40/17's on my S13. I should know in a month whether I can get it to fit.


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

wide open throttle said:


> *what are the widest tires that can be run on the s13 & s14 chassis? by widest i mean without exceeding a 1/2" spacer. are these cars overly tail happy (i.e. would it be beneficial to run wider tires in the rear)?
> 
> how much does the s13 chassis weigh? s14?
> 
> any help is appreciated! im trying to weigh my options with building a 240 for track usage. *


Visit www.socal240sx.org for specs on the various model years from 1989-1998... the curb weights are fairly accurate.

Widest? On S13 you can run almost a 10" wide wheel and be okay tire-wise if you run some negative camber. This is in the back. I have a 9" wide setup right now and am running 245/45-17 tires (with almost 1" room left to spare on the inside+outside). On a S14 you have more room in the back; I've seen a 10.5" wide on a guy's car in TX.

Front, it depends on if you're running coilovers or not. 9" wide fits on S13 AND S14; however you are limited to a 235 or smaller tire. With coilovers you can only run 8" wide MAX in the front of a S13 (on S14 you can go up to 9" wide) but offset is VERY important on this sort of size fitment with coilover setups.

-alex


----------

